# Parque de La Amistad - SURCO



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q lindo!!! no conocia plop! gracias por el thread :cheers:


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Aqui algunas fotos del mini pueblo en el parque de surco, en el lugar hay casas stand donde se venden artesanias, licores etc y existe una locomotora a vapor "MICAELA" muy antigua que adorna la pequeña plazuela del pueblo...*

















































*LOCOMOTORA MICAELA*



















*Todo por hoy amigos*


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Y pa terminar un mix de unas ultimas fotos ...gracias por sus comentarios amigos y hasta una nueva oportunida...EL PERU AVANZA !!!*


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

arfurin said:


> *Claro que si hermano, por la módica suma de 1 solano puedes estar en lo alto del arco (Ta bien tranca tirarse en caida libre para mis amigos suicidas porque hay vitrales Inmensos JEJEJE) , aqui algunas fotos que tome desde los interiores y en lo alto*:cheers:
> 
> *Interior del Arco*
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhh ya decía yo que que morisco español estaba esto


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy chevere este parque :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

recién han puesto los vitrales, no? Juraría haber visto el Arco sin eso...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Creo que siempre los ha tenido ah!!


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Creo que siempre los ha tenido ah!!


Mesmamente, siempre me parecio verlos


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Canelita said:


> ¡Bonita la segunda parte, arfurin! Me gustaron sobre todo las tomas desde lo alto, algo diferente que aún no se había visto en el foro. Esperamos entonces más fotos...


La otra vez que pase de noche vi que aun estaba abierto el parque, vere si me tomo un tiempo para hacer algunas tomas nocturnas.

Dios te bendiga


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*MIS FOTOS...*






















































































































*ESTE PATA NO SE POR QUE ME MIRA MAL¡¡¡¡¡*










*LA ESTACION¡¡¡*










*LA BOLETERIA¡¡¡*


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muy buenas tomas hermano Libidito, sobre todo la del hermano gruñon JEJEJE ...parece que se peleo con su señora, pobre higado man.


Dios te bendiga








:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Fernando Romaní es el hermano mayor de un compañero del Colegio!!! caray si lo conozco!!! Vive en Villa capaz Sebvill lo conoce.


----------

